# Heno de Pravia - how to find or blend the scent



## green soap (Mar 13, 2012)

Heno de Pravia is the name of a fragrance inspired by the smell of hay fields in the Northern Spanish Village of Pravia.  It has been around since the 50's.  It is supposed to have the scent of freshly-cut Hay.  Also described as having  a hint of Geranium, Lavender, and Sandalwood.  

The soaps are dark green and they come in yellow paper wrappers.  There is also a cologne and a light perfume.  

I wonder if anyone in this forum knows the scent I am referring to, and would know a FO that resembles it.  Also, any idea on how to blend this scent using EOs?  or a blend of EOs and FO?


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

green soap said:
			
		

> Heno de Pravia is the name of a fragrance inspired by the smell of hay fields in the Northern Spanish Village of Pravia.  It has been around since the 50's.  It is supposed to have the scent of freshly-cut Hay.  Also described as having  a hint of Geranium, Lavender, and Sandalwood.
> 
> I have never heard of it but after reading your post and reading about the scent, I want some of it!


----------



## green soap (Mar 15, 2012)

I have always loved this fragrance, since childhood.  The soaps are a bit drying, and now that I know how to make good gentle soap, I wanted to try making my own, but with this lovely fragrance.  

I suppose I can start with Hay, lavender and sandalwood.  Not sure about the hay part though (FO?  EO?)


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... -Oil-.html

http://wctech.com/essoils.htm


----------

